
5 Handy Tips for Working with PDFs on Linux - AMNenni
https://sweetcode.io/tips-for-working-pdfs-on-linux/
======
sevensor
There are some other ways to slice and compose PDFs under Linux. The pdfpages
package for LaTeX is pretty handy, but it's a bit awkward if you don't need
LaTeX. Then there's PyPDF2. Although I don't think it fully supports Python3,
it works fine under Python2 and has been quite useful for me.

------
photon-torpedo
Does anybody know a Linux PDF viewer which can add annotations? That is,
annotations that properly show up in other PDF viewers like Adobe's. My
solution still is to use a Windows program (PDF Xchange Viewer) via wine,
which works reasonably well, except it sometimes crashes when saving the PDF
(crashes after the save, so you can just reopen it; and wine 1.7.15 seems to
be immune). But I'd prefer a native solution.

~~~
sevensor
Okular will do this:
[https://docs.kde.org/stable5/en/kdegraphics/okular/annotatio...](https://docs.kde.org/stable5/en/kdegraphics/okular/annotations.html)

I haven't double-checked to see if the poppler annotations render properly
with acroread, but they are definitely saved into the PDF.

